# bearded dragon set ups



## Samzo

Hi,

Does anyone know what I need for a beardie set up? Also is there like a website where you can get a whole setup? lol kinda lazy..


----------



## PseudoDave

Hi Samzo. For a bearded dragon, you'd need the following equipment:

Basking lamp

UV light

(You can buy bulbs now that do both, and last much much longer if you're willing to pay a bit more)

I prefer a calci-sand substrate (proper calci sand, not coloured)

A minumum 3ft vivarium, preferably 4ft

A small amount of wood/foliage/whatever shelter for him/her to hide under, once they get used to you they rarely hide anyway, they love people.

One thing people often do is place a water bowl in the tank with them. For almost any other animal, i'd insult you if you DIDNT, but these guys I do not recommend it personally. Bearded dragons are able to 'drink' so to speak, through their anus. They rehydrate this way by sitting in their water, which also gets filled with as a result, making the water unhealthy very quickly. Instead, spray them lightly towards their head, you'll see what those grooves heading towards their mouths are for and why they are a successful desert species. The grooves are drinking channels that collect dew and direct it to their mouth to drink. Beardies LOVE a bath, especially at shedding time. Bath them at least once a week and the beardie will think you're it's best friend.

As for a website that sells it all, it's tricky. So many places give not-necessary equipment to up the cost, and others dont give the necessary euipment at all. If possible, it would be more productive for you to buy from a shop/specialist. Also, keep your eyes open in free ad papers, I see alot of complete setups WITH dragons going for very cheap, but make sure you inspect everything, especially the animal, very carefully before purchase.

Good luck


----------



## Samzo

Thanks alot for that Dave


----------



## Samzo

Oh yeah last thing, don't you need "night time" bulbs for heating?


----------



## PseudoDave

Hi Samzo,

The night time bulbs (the red lights) are the same as the basking lamp, if you get the red light for basking, as soon as you turn your uv off, the red light will be invisible to the beardie (so they say) and will just be warm.

Dave


----------



## Samzo

Oh right, excellent thanks! Hopefully next month or so I can show you some pics of it and my beardie :lol:


----------



## PseudoDave

Nice one. I'd go as far as to say they're probably the best lizard species to keep in captivity, closely followed by, or equal to, Leopard geckos.


----------



## Samzo

would "kids play sand" be suitable for substrate because i have alot of that. or do I need to get proper calci sand?


----------



## PseudoDave

Many people use it, some with success, some with impaction problems. I only ever recommend calci-sand to customers personally, simply because even if the little guys get a mouthful of it, it is digested and doesn't cause any of the horrible problems that other sand may.

I'd go with the calci sand mate, you'll know you've found the right stuff because it is grey and quite dusty.

Dave


----------



## Ian

yep, calci sand can cause compaction. Play sand is also a lot cheaper, well reccomended.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

Sorry Ian, but the opposite is true mate. Calci sand is designed in a way to prevent impaction in the first place.

Dave


----------



## Ian

online, in nearly every shop in the south west, (that I have been to) cali sand has speifically been know to cause impaction, and I have always be told against it. I do belive that, and am going to stick to that conclusion.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

is this the kinda stuff http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=205


----------



## PseudoDave

Ian, I didnt tell you not to stick to that conclusion, but i can be pretty sure that the calci sand in question wasn't the same stuff we use.

Dave


----------



## Ian

yeah, and you can get the stuff with pieces of calcium in it, but really, they are pretty expensive, so a waste of money in my eyes.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

That's similar stuff samzo, just make sure not to get the coloured versions, I don't trust them...

Dave


----------



## PseudoDave

Ian, that's where i know we're talking about different stuff, it hasn't got pieces of calcium in it, it is MOSTLY calcium.


----------



## Samzo

ok, what if i put sand on the bottom of the viv and have the calci on top? its just a 48 inch viv will take alot fo sand to fill it..


----------



## Ian

okay then dave, but I am saying, calci sand DOES cause impaction. If ya wonna email a bloke who has bred in excess of 500 leos this year, so is pretty experienced with this sorta stuff, then here is his address. [email protected] (maybe hotmail) He has had problems in the past with it, and stongly advises against it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

Lol, haven't got to compromise mate, no point in using both just one or the other.

It's your own perogative, but rest assured there are some horror stories out their relating to play sand. Bearded dragons are often seen to lick at substrate/earth in the wild, this isnt just for fun, it's to gain added nutrients and minerals, ie calcium. There isn't any in play sand, so they will just keep licking until they've had way too much.

Upto you mate.

Ian, i'm not e-mailing anyone, I also have experience breeding reptiles, including many beardies, I go by my own experience, nothing else. As i've said in every post, go with what you think will be best.

Dave


----------



## Ian

yes dave


----------



## Samzo

ok, i think ill go with calci


----------



## PseudoDave

Yes Dave? Hoping that's just agreeing with the idea you should go with what you feel, not sarcasm directed at my experience...Could prove it if i wished, just dont have the need to.

Samzo, one thing i will say about beardies is to make sure you give them plenty of variety in their food. If they get too much of something they like, they will eat nothing else which is obviously unhealthy, so a little of a big variety will go a long way. Once you see that they particularly like something (normally locusts and mealworms), make sure they eat their usual cricket ration first and then their favourite after, like training a dog or a kid to eat their good stuff before getting sweets  

Dave


----------



## Ian

that was saracsm I suppose yeah, but cali sand CAN cause impaction.


----------



## Samzo

lol they eat veg aswell dont they?


----------



## PseudoDave

Yeah they eat veg, dandelion leaves, cress,peas (flick them along the floor, funny to watch them chasing them) all the usuals. Mine are also quite partial to some strawberry.

And Ian, there's no need at all for that, i've never once given you sarcasm denoted towards your advice even if i've not totally agreed with it, i do not expect it my way either!


----------



## Jamio

I have heard from many people many times how bad calci sand is to use, In my opinion I would suggest you stay away from it.


----------



## PseudoDave

*sigh* here we go again.... Samzo, do as you wish mate, best of luck with it.


----------



## venus

There will always be a debate regarding substrates for bearded dragons.

For babies they should always be kept on papertowels. Sub adults to adults can be kept on tile or playsand. You should never use cali-sand. Even though it says digestible it is not, once wet it clumps up thus making you beardie impacted. Argue if you wish, but its true. Also when feeding you should feed live insects in a seperate container. If veggies are being fed inside the tank, put the bowl of veggies on something either paper towel, tile or newspaper.


----------



## DMJ

I've raised my beardie since he was as big as my pinky and was always told not to use calci-sand for that reason so I'll have to agree with Ian and everyone else that says its bad...heres a pic hope it works


----------



## PseudoDave

Thought this one had been left now, gonna have to face facts, i've been told countless times not to use play sand, you lot have been told never to use calci-sand, fair play, my beardies are happy, so are yours...


----------



## DMJ

Yup yup!


----------



## Ian

yeah, I suppose that is right dave. You are going to find conflicting advice anyway, so, I suppose it just best to go with the way that est suits you and your herps.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Ok, cool cool. Btw DMJ sweet beardie :lol:


----------



## Samzo

Just to say I got my beardie now, cute lil guy


----------



## Chris Dickie

I just saw this thread, add my 2p worth

I myself use playsand and have done for a couple of years(know peole who have for longer) and haven't had any problems, although I know people that use calci-sand(including somebody that probably breeds on average 100+ leos a ear) without problems. In my opinion there is a risk of impactation with both and many other substrates. Beadies survive pretty well in the wild and I doubt either is exactly the same as natural sand.

I didn't notice anybody mentioning heat mats? how come? I do as do most people I thought.

and Ian, no offense, but I have to agree with dave that there was no need for that kind of sarcastic remark, its a discussion, not a slagging match


----------



## Ian

I love the way you have slid yourself into the convo there chris


----------



## Samzo




----------



## Chris Dickie

congrats samzo, where did you buy the beardie?

a shop or a breeder?

do you have a pic of the full set-up?


----------



## Ian

very cute indeed sam, best of luck with him/her  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Thanks guys, shop. No breeders near me


----------

